# Foose wheels on my oldgoat



## carlosgto (Sep 26, 2007)

A few weeks back I ordered 17" Foose wheels for the oldgoat. What do you think.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice. What year's the goat?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice :cool


----------



## carlosgto (Sep 26, 2007)

It's a 1970


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

When I read the thread titel I was like..."OMG! NO!"....but those do look really nice.


----------

